# يا إخوان اليوتيوب محجوب في سورية ؟؟؟؟؟



## hamady (15 يناير 2009)

أرجو منكم تنزيل الأفلام في مواقع أخرىو وضع روابط لها

أو دلنا على طريقة لفتح اليوتيوب 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

خذ اسم الفلم نسخ وضعه فى جوجل واعمل له بحث و اختار من قائمته فديو باعلى الصفحة وستجد العديد من المواقع مثل يتيوب وعليها كل ماتريد 

او اعطنى الموضوع وان شاء الله تعالى اضع لك الروابط


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 يناير 2009)

خذ اسم الفلم نسخ وضعه فى جوجل واعمل له بحث و اختار من قائمته فديو باعلى الصفحة وستجد العديد من المواقع مثل يتيوب وعليها كل ماتريد 

او اعطنى الموضوع وان شاء الله تعالى اضع لك الروابط


----------



## hamady (21 يناير 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا أخي مبتدئ الينوكس


أن تقول شكرا متأخرا خير لك من أن لا تقول شكرا أبدا


----------



## سيريا (21 يناير 2009)

هناك عدة برامج من اجل كسر البروكسي و فتح مثل هذه المواقع


----------



## hamady (27 يناير 2009)

*شكرا أخي سيريا على المرور*

اذا بتتطرم على بإسم شي برنامج انت مجربه وشغال

وأنا بدور عليه


وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

ممكن أن تجرب 
www.metacafe.com


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

اخي ماعليك الا كسر البروكسي


----------



## hamady (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا إخواني الكرام على الرد

انا مبتدئ أريد ولو شرح مبسط (لكن واضح ) عن كسر البروكسي وأفضل برنامج لذلك
البرنامج الذي تستخدمونه

وشكرا


----------



## hamady (5 فبراير 2009)

أخي مهندس النهضة موقع

www.metacafe.com

عندما أضغط عليه تعطيني الشركة أنه خاضع للفلترة
هل يوجد غيره


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

انا عندي نفس المشكلة مع يوتيوب


----------



## alsane (9 فبراير 2009)

download this software and make installation ,this program hide your IP address and you can access to prohibited webs


----------

